# quick question...



## puppy*luv (Apr 8, 2004)

Hi! I know this topic has been asked before, so I appoloize for asking this...







I didn't get the puppy I had in my avatar; long story but I found out what my unsure feeling was and it was not about the puppy or breeder. Anyway, even though its been hard, she did offer me another pup (3wks now), and his dad is 4 3/4 lbs and his mom is 6 3/4 lbs. Will he be about inbetween or could he be bigger than the mom? The one I was suppose to get was on the smaller size (not teacup, no way!) which I wanted.


----------



## Toby's Mom (May 7, 2004)




----------



## puppy*luv (Apr 8, 2004)

Thank you Nichole!! 5lbs is the size I like; I want small but sturdy so I won't afraid heor she won't get hurt playing.


----------



## pico's parent (Apr 5, 2004)

PuppyLuv,

Pico is 4.5 lbs and is, to me, still on the wee side. He's precious, don't get me wrong but when he perches on my husband's shoulder he looks like a bird! And running around in the grass, he looks like a rabbit. 

So if your puppy gets near his mom's size, that wouldn't be a bad thing.


----------



## doctorcathy (May 17, 2004)

picos parent---i totally know what you mean. ellie is bigger than sprite and she doesnt seem so fragile. like you dont feel so bad if you play rough with ellie. 

6.5 lbs is still small. sprite is 6.5 and shes still really tiny.


----------



## Mystify79 (Apr 6, 2004)




----------



## kit001 (Jul 6, 2003)

I would like to add one little thing to all of this.....no matter what size your little one grows to, you will not mind it. PROMISE







In the beginning when I got Morgan I wanted small, but he is between 9 1/2 - 10 lbs, and no matter his size, I am so attached to him. He is not a big dog, just big for his breed but I just look at it as HE IS PERFECT FOR ME, so trust me when I say, don't put too much emphasis on size, it will mean nothing to you in the end.


----------



## Toby's Mom (May 7, 2004)




----------



## puppy*luv (Apr 8, 2004)

Thank you everyone!!







Thank you for all the help & advice and letting me ask my dumb questions!!  :lol: I know I shouldn't even be concerned about size; as long hes the one for me!! Very nicely put kit001!! I thought about it and decided to take the other male puppy she offered me! Somehow something inside of me feels right! So I guess things happen for a reason and the other pup wasn't really the one I was suppose to have! 10 more weeks to go until I can bring him home!


----------



## LoveMaltese6820 (Apr 12, 2004)

Post pics. when you get him!! :lol: 

Casper is already 5.5 pounds at almost 6 months. I want him to get to be at least 6.5 pounds so our Golden Retreiver doesn't plow over him. lol!


----------



## doctorcathy (May 17, 2004)

lovemaltese, i totally know what you mean!!! gruffi is constantly "accidentaly" stepping on the girls. ellie looks as though she can hold her own, but every now and then sprite gives this cry where you can feel her pain. it has happened maybe 10 times TOTAL in this whole time...but 10 times is too much for my little baby.









anyway, im sure your golden is a lot softer and gentler than gruffi. lol.







post some pics of him!!!


----------

